# HOW TO: Install "DC SPORT" header and AEM CAI



## jtanoyo1 (May 15, 2005)

Well, long time no see, guys. I've been busy with my other cars that I feel really bad neglecting the X-Trail. However, I finally decided to get off my butt and install the AEM CAI and the DC SPORT race headers.

The headers came with secondary pipe after the actual header and I decided to leave the 2nd cat in, together with the stock muffler, since I really don't want to drive around town and at work sounding like a prepubescent boy racer. 

Anyway, Tim did an excellent write-up on the installment of his Hotshot header and I am not going to repeat all that. Instead, I will bore you guys with tons of pictures of how the header, front pipe, midpipe sit in your car, and also pics of the AEM CAI, so at least you guys have an idea of what needs to be done to tackle this job yourself. 

First the headers:

Here's a shot from engine bay after the header is installed.



















This is what connects to the end of the header, no problem here, all bolt on.










Here's where the twin-pipe exits to under your car:










From here, the front pipe WILL hit your crossmember. The DC SPORT header is meant for a Nissan Sentra Spec V which has a different layout. I know some members here opt not to install this pipe and instead do a custom piping. I went for the lazy man's route and had an exhaust shop bend the pipe using their bending machine. You can see where the pipe bends up, over then back down again to the midpipe section.



















The end of the midpipe is then attached to the seconday cat where it exits through stock muffler in the back. 










There's a wheezing noise now, kinda like what Timster mentioned. Like air leaking or whispering out or something, but I can't make out where it leaks. So I am assuming that it's the larger diameter of the pipes that's making this new sound. Power increase? I can't feel that much either and hoping that the stock computer is adjusting to the new mod and hopefully gain some afterwards.

Here's the pics for the AEM CAI.


----------



## jtanoyo1 (May 15, 2005)

By the way, the Indonesian version of the X-Trail doesn't come with 2nd o2 sensor. SO I can always remove the secondary cat without having to worry about check engine light, and I also have no need for the o2 simulator (even though I already bought it, hiks!)

On another note, I also installed the Unorthodox Racing undercrank pulley. I think the car revs a little freely now...


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

Hey Jon! I was wondering where you'd been! 

Nice pics on the DC sports header. I was worried about that secondary pipe. Despite the fact that the X-trail already had plenty of low end torque, our city driving here sometimes demands more. So I was thinking of getting that for the 4-2-1 design. But concerns about the fitting drove me to get the Hotshots one. 

I am also thinking of running catless. Still haven't had any chance to check on the hissing sound since I've been away. Since I don't have as many "joints" in the mod, I think its where the primary connects to the secondary. Temporarily I might have to just get it fitted better or look for someone who can "seal" it a bit better. I tightened those bolts as good as I could so I don't think anything else can be done with what's there. Something else HAS to be added on.

Nice pics on the AEM CAI, too.

I don't know if you noticed in another thread I couldn't install my UR pulley. How did you get the bolt off?


----------



## jtanoyo1 (May 15, 2005)

Simple, Tim. I went to a shop and had the guy do it. He fixes up a lot of race cars. Took him like 10 minutes to install the UR crank pulley. So I can't really tell ya what he did. 

Anyway, I had a chance to drive around tonight. I am beginning to feel more comfortable in the fact that the new raspy sound from the engine is really from the larger diameter pipes and probably from the now elongated CAI by AEM. I also feel that the car is getting faster in pickup, faster in rising RPM and definitely more power in the mid to high rpm. I think this is good mods if you are looking to make the car feel all around better in performance.

I might look into removing the last cat this weekend. Better not make the car rice'a'noisy.....


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Hi Jon,

Very nice install, I like the way the DC sport wraps all the way around the engine...

Now one comment I must make on your last posting: I would strongly advise against removing your last ... "what you called cat" since, as I can see, it is not a catalytic converter but a resonator. It is a perforated pipe (no obstruction) with sound dampening material around it. It is not robbing you of any power it is there to dampen the sound working in combination with your muffler.







jtanoyo1 said:


> ......I might look into removing the last cat this weekend. Better not make the car rice'a'noisy.....


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

*Indeed!!!*

DO leave that last resonator in there.  It looks like you are now running catless.

Which is what i'm thinking of doing...


----------



## Sergei_dekker (Jun 4, 2005)

may i know where the heck is the resonator??? is it the 2nd cat?? any pics???


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Sergei,

click here:
http://www.nissanforums.com/showpost.php?p=960367&postcount=5


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

jtanoyo1 said:


> The end of the midpipe is then attached to the seconday cat where it exits through stock muffler in the back.


At the left most portion of the exhaust in this picture, there is an area where the diameter is larger... that's the resonator. No where in your pics do I see a catalytic converter. It seems like it was where the last part of the DC Sports Headers is now.


----------



## jtanoyo1 (May 15, 2005)

Shoot, is that why my truck sounds like it's on crack now? On lower rpm, especially on a slow speed upclimb, I can hear a roar (quite deafening actually) that totally mutes out my stock radio sound inside the car. It sounds like metal rubbing against metal or like if you run your fingernails on the blackboard (freddy krueger style hehe). 

Does anyone else experience this? So I am running catless now.


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

Haha! Yes I think that's why its noisy now. 

Well, I still have the stock resonator on and its STILL loud. I'll be taking ValBoo's advice and get a larger and hopefully longer resonator to dampen it. ValBoo has 2 18 inch resonators.


----------



## ALO4X4V (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi,
Im unable to veiw the pictures of the header install is this my problem or is there a broken link to the pics


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Yep looks like pictures are gone 

You may want to view other header installs in this "how to" list:

STICKIES !!!


----------



## wesley1202 (Oct 29, 2006)

ValBoo said:


> Yep looks like pictures are gone
> 
> You may want to view other header installs in this "how to" list:
> 
> STICKIES !!!


is there any headers for a qr20 engine nissan xtrail and where did you get the cai for your xtrail pls email me [email protected]


----------



## ALO4X4V (Oct 13, 2006)

ValBoo,
I was looking at your exhaust sytem in particular the the first engine pipe from the header is this pipe straight until it gets past the cross member apart from the initial bend at the flange. Also is this a 3" pipe from the header thanks for your help in advance


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Hi,

I think you will find most of the answers in this thread... 

LINKY

The piping is 2.5".
No it is not straight... I'll try to post some pics later.


----------



## ALO4X4V (Oct 13, 2006)

Thanks for that much appreciated
Dave


----------



## 02SpecVmom (Oct 24, 2007)

I currently just purchased the DC Sports headers, It will be installed soon. Any one have any suggestions, comments, experience stories about the headers or about installing them. Mostly what my concern is a check engine light, or not being able to pass inspection.. I'm trying to read up some more about it some of the pictures that have been posted won't let me view them.. They are just x's. Right now I just have a AEM short ram intake. I'm having mixed thoughts about the headers.  -Nicole


----------

